# why are look frames great?



## Keyth (Aug 15, 2005)

looking for honest opinions from passionate riders. seems like there is alot of great stuff on the market, what puts LOOK over the top? thanks- Keyth


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ride one. You won't ask that question again. Seriously, though, they're stiff but comfortable, stable but responsive, and incredibly durable. I double-dog dare ya to ride one


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Look and Time are really the only two carbon fibre frame companies who own their own factories and use only their own technology, Look puts some much into R and D and because they manufacture themselves they don't need to worry about their hard work gettin ripped off in asian factories
Looks passion is comfort and performance, all of their frames and forks are hand made and take from 17-50hrs each to build, they have also the largest sizing available because they know how important fit is (versus profit where other companies punch out 4 sizes)

like he said above, I dare you to try one


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

sirbikealot said:


> Look and Time are really the only two carbon fibre frame companies who own their own factories and use only their own technology


Actually, Giant does as well. And they make a damn nice bike.

However, I'm a snob and value things like racing history, exclusivity, and that all-important lust factor. That's why I chose Look.  

Plus they ride nice.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

peterpen said:


> However, I'm a snob and value things like racing history, exclusivity, and that all-important lust factor. That's why I chose Look.


Yeah, Time can only drag out no-names like Boonen and Bettini, and I think some guy named Ullrich rides a Giant  
(just yanking yer chain - I have one LOOK already and another on the way).


----------



## Oneheart (Mar 8, 2002)

*Why Look?*

Because it rides so well, is built so well, and Looks so very fine.


----------

